# Der Lustige-/Peinliche-/Dumme-Geschichten-Thread



## zioProduct (24. Februar 2006)

Na Ihrs, ich hab gedacht, da heute Freitag ist, mach ich doch mal nen neuen Thread auf. Und da im Fun-Forum schon lange nichts mehr lustiges war, hab ich mir gedacht, was liest man am liebsten? Genau, irgend welche Geschichten von anderen, egal ob Betrunken oder sonst was, die das Leben aufheitern  Naja da ich ja angefangen habe, erzähl ich gleich mal ne Geschichte von nem Freund aus Bremen, da ich meine Geschichten lieber noch n wenig aufbewahre  

Folgende Situation:
Grosses "Land-Fest", viel Bier, kleines Dorf, weit auserhalb davon, grosses Zelt, noch mehr Bier, gute Stimmung, noch mehr Bier etc 

Also, zuerst einmal müsst Ihr euch ein Bild von meinem Kollegen machen, also er ist nicht gerade der "Dünnste", und hat so ne "Goofy" Art, also man schon einiges zu lachen, wenn mann normal mit Ihm unterwegs ist  Naja auf jedenfall, ruft mich besagter Mann am Tag danach an, und Gespräch lautete etwa so:
Wolfgang: Na kleiner
Ziop: Na, alter Mann
W: gestern war wieder mal übles Fest, und ich bin  erkältet, und alles tut mir weh
Z: Heheh, was haste wieder angestellt?
W: Och nichts, wacker eins gezogen, wie immer halt, und als das Fest langsam zugrunde ging, so um 5 Uhr Morgens, haben ich und zwei Kumpels beschlossen, das wir zu meinen Eltern laufen(Im Dorf) und dort pennen. Auf jedenfall, war ich doch schon recht betrunken, und hatte echt mühe mit dem Laufen, so war ich natürlich nen gutes Stück langsamer als meine Kumpels. Und was ganz fies war, neben der Strasse war so nen Graben, mit nem kleinen Flüschen drinne, naja, und wie es kommen musste, konnte ich mich nimmer auf der Strasse halten, und bin in diesen Graben reingepurzelt. Meine Kumpels haben das wohl leider nicht bemerkt, und ich war so Dicht, das ich nimmer aufstehen wollte, und hab dann also in diesem Graben, mit dem Flüschen geschlafen. Nach einer weile bin ich aufgewacht, weil ich mich unwohl zwischen den Beinen fühltesuspekt: ) dreimal darfste raten wiso?
Z: Wiso, in die Hosen gemacht? 
W: Ne, das Wasser von dem kleinen Flüschen, hat sich gestaut, bis es mir zwischen die Beine reichte, und mir meinen Schniedel eingeweicht hat, man könnte also sagen, ich war ne lebendige Staumauer. Auf jedenfall bin ich dann nach Hause gelaufen, kam ins Haus, und musste auch gleich noch meiner Mum begegnen. Ich sah etwa folgender Massen aus: Die Jeans zerissen, die eine Seite komplett nass, von meinem Becken abwärts(Wie sieht das wohl aus), meine hälfte vom Gesicht total voller Schlamm, genau so wie das TShirt. Meine Mutter meinte, dann das es mir recht geschiet, und das ich mich waschen solle und dann Penne gehen.
*********************************************
Dabei ist anzumerken, dass er 27 ist, und schon lange nimmer zuhause wohnt. Aber ich finde das echt Hammer  Der lebende Wolfgang-Staudamm 

Noch ne kleine ecklige:
Mein Cousin, war auch an irgend einem Fest, und hat sich echt übel mit Schnäpsen voll gecknallt, was Ihm nicht so gut bekam. Also musste er so dringend wie möglich eine Toilette aufsuchen, und für grosse Jungs. Der Schnaps hat seinen Magen aber so aufgewühlt, dass das für grosse Jungs, doch sehr flüssig aus ihm rauskam. Zu seinem Durchfall, musste er noch kotzen, also steht er auf, kniet sich vor das Wc, und übergiebt sich. Das schlimme an der Geschichte: Während dem übergehben, hatte er wohl seinen Schliessmuskel nimmer so unter Kontrolle, und es "spritze" also Vorne und Hinten aus ihm raus... Naja, anschliessend ist er auf der Toilette eingeschlafen...
Man stelle sich nun das erwachen, auf ner Verschissenen und Verkotzten Toilette vor, die er natürlich selber Putzen musste :suspekt: 

Naja, das mal so ne kleine Aufwärmrunde 

Ich hoffe auf rege Anteilnahme  
Möge das Lachen beginnen  (oder das Eckeln, an meinen Cousin denk) 

greetz ziop( der leider auch ganz viele peinliche Storys über sich hat)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. Februar 2006)

*Muellbehaelter der Deutschen Bahn sind viel zu klein*

Ich bin mal gleich so frei und grabe eine der kleinen Stories ueber mich aus. Ich hoffe, dass Freund ziop dann auch mal nachzieht.

Ich kam also von einer feucht-froehlichen Betriebsfeier. Bin mit einem Kollegen dort abgehauen und irgendwie dachten wir uns, dass es noch reichlich lecker waere sich auf den vollgesoffenen Kopf ein paar richtig fettige Pommes rot-weiss reinzuschaufeln. Gesagt, getan. Draussen war's noch recht kalt, es war ja um die Karnevalszeit herum, und dementsprechend wurde ueberall geheizt, ausnahmsweise sogar mal bei der Deutschen Bahn (koennt ihr Haleluja sagen?). Diese Temperaturschwankungen fand ich irgendwie garnicht lustig, und half meinem angeschlagenen Hirn dabei erstmal zu realisieren wie viel ich denn getrunken hatte, so scheint es mir jedenfalls, denn ich hatte schlagartig heftig einen sitzen. Ich sass dann also mutterseelenallein, wie sich spaeter herausstellte nicht ganz, aber trotzdem war das ganz gut so, im Abteil und fuehlte mich etwas unbehaglich im Magen. Weiterhin draengte sich mittlerweile auch der Schweiss auf meiner Stirn.
Ganz ploetzlich fuehl ich nur was (oder genauer: Pommes rot-weiss) in mir aufsteigen und da ja keine Zeit mehr war zur Topf zu rennen und man auch nicht den schicken Zug vollroecheln will hab ich mir also gedacht probier ich's doch einfach mal mit diesem lustigen, kleinen Muelleimer gleich neben mir. Naja, wie der Titel schon sagt hab ich an diesem Tage also herausgefunden, dass diese Behaelter zu klein fuer eine grosse Portion Pommes rot-weiss und eine Wagenladung Bier sind. Dementsprechend quoll das ganze Geraet etwas ueber. Um nicht irgendwie bloed aufzufallen und natuerlich um nicht noch 10 Minuten da rumsitzen zu muessen hielt ich es fuer eine gute Idee ein paar Sitze weiterzutorkeln, wobei ich dann an jemandem grinsend vorbeistolperte. Der Typ blickte, wahrscheinlich aufgrund meiner vorherigen Menstruationsgeraeusche  , etwas verstoert drein, aber das war mir reichlich egal. Ich hab mich dann in's naechste Abteil verzogen und war dann ja auch bald wieder in Duisburg.

Eine hab ich erstmal noch, die setzt aber ein klein wenig Kenntnis der NRWschen Geografie voraus.
Das ganze fing damit an, dass meine damalige Freundin und ich zum Filmstart von Star Wars Episode 1 sind, also diese Vorstellung um Mitternacht wo nur die ganz verhaemmerten hingehen.
Der naechste Tag war natuerlich ein Arbeitstag, aber egal. Danach sind wir dann noch flockig zu einem Bekannten, dann kurz heim, frische Klamotten an und los zur Arbeit. Ole ole!
In der Mittagspause kamen dann langsam erste Entzugserscheinungen (das hat nichts mit Drogen und/oder Geistern zu tun!). Die Augen offen zu halten war nahezu unmoeglich, aber naja, man ist ja auf der Arbeit, da muss das dann doch mal sein. Naja, irgendwann (nach ca. 2 bis 3 Jahrhunderten) kam dann auch endlich mal der Feierabend (gebt mir ein Amen, Brueder!). Also, ab zum Bahnhof. Ich hatte mit meiner Freudnin bequatscht, dass ich sie daheim abhole. Also nix mit RegionalExpress und dann in 15 Minuten in Duisburg, nein, natuerlich nicht. Sondern richtig schoen mit der S1 von Duesseldorf in Richtung Heimat schleichen. Ich spring also in die Bahn und keine 5 Minuten spaeter bin ich schon im Wald und saeg Zahnstocher zurecht. Irgendwann wach ich auf, der Zug steht in einem Bahnhof. Ich guck raus und sehe, dass das nicht Duisburg und auch keine der Stationen zuvor ist, aber kein Schild welches mir sagt wo ich denn nun bin.
Ich steig also einfach mal also aus und schau auf die Uhr. Ich hab gut anderthalb Stunden geschlummert und mir schwant boeses. Ausserdem kam mir der Bahnhof irgendwie bekannt vor.
Natuerlich klingelt in diesem Moment das Handy und meine Freundin fragt wo ich denn bleibe. Ich erklaer ihr, dass ich in der Bahn eingepennt bin und keinen Plan hab an welchem gottverhaemmerten Bahnhof ich hier grad rumsteh. Waehrend wir quatschen lauf ich mal rum um einen Fahrplan zu finden. Ploetzlich leuchtet es mir ein: Meine Fresse, ich bin in Dortmund. Naja, wenigstens hab ich ein nettes Schlaefchen gehabt.
Mit meiner Freundin abgequatscht, dass sie spaeter einfach selbst zu mir kommen soll, und ab in den naechsten Zug, diesmal einen RegionalExpress, in Richtung Heimat.
Ich hab glaub ich noch nie in meinem Leben so sehr darauf geachtet nicht einzuschlafen wie in dem Moment, weil dann waer ich wahrscheinlich in Aachen oder Koblenz oder was weiss ich wo aufgewacht. Obwohl, Koblenz ist ja auch ganz schoen...


----------



## zioProduct (24. Februar 2006)

Hehe 

Ok, hab atm nich gerade viel Zeit für ne lange, aber ne Kurze mit nem Zug hab ich auch 

Angefangen hat es mit dem Protzigen getue, wer wieviel trinken kann... Naja ich lag dann weit in führung mit dem Exen von purem Whisky und VodkaWeiss... Naja, dann in die Disco, weiter getrunken, und ich weiss nichts mehr...
Aber folgendes hat mir mein Freund erzählt:
Ich wollte also zu Ihm schlafen gehen, weil ich zuweit weg gewohnt habe, also mit dem Zug zu ihm: Erstes Problem, Ticket am Automaten lösen, nach ner weile hab ich es Geschafft(oder auch nicht...)
Also setz ich mich in den Zug, und seh aus wie ein Toter, hab die Füsse aber auf dem Sitz (ist ja nicht erlaubt)..
Auf jedenfall kommt dann der nette Herr Kondikteur, und ermahnt mich, meine Schuhe von dem Sesel zu nehmen, meine Antwort drauf war, das ich über den Sitz wo meine Schuhe drauf waren gekotzt habe, und dem Kondikteur vor die Schuhe(hab glaube ich auch einen Schuh getroffen)... Der Kondikteur verdammt stinkig (meine Freunde lachten sich angeblich kaputt), fieng an mir ne Busse auszustellen, und wollte also meine Bahnkarte sehen. Also hab ich meine Bahnkarte herausgezogen und ihm gegeben...

Am nächsten morgen war ich um 200 Franken ärmer...

120 Franken für Putzaktion, und "Beamtenbeleidigung" und 80 Franken für Schwarzfahren... Die Karte die ich gelöst hatte, war für den Transport eines Fahrrades, und das fand der Kondiktuer, zu allen überdruss nicht sehr witzig..
Naja das nenn ich ne gelungene Zugfahrt 

more comming soon, will erst mal noch n paar andere hören


----------



## Suchfunktion (24. Februar 2006)

Jouh, also dann will ich auch mal.
Keine geschichte ueber mich, denn mir passiert ja nie etwas..

Das kennen wir ja alle aus dem Dr. Sommer Teil in der Bravo..

Einem selber passiert nie etwas.. es ist immer 'der beste Freund' oder sowas.. jajaja 

Also denne will ich auch mal ne Story von 'einem Freund' loswerden:

Geschichte 1:
Vor ein paar Monaten war ein Freund mit ein paar bekannten in Hamburg, um mal ein bisschen die 'oertlichen Lokalitaeten' (hrhr.. ja, genau DIE!) zu 'begutachten'.

Einer der Mitreisenden war irgendwann so dermassen voll, dass er umbedingt mit einem Girl auf dem zimmer verschwinden wollte.
Einmal nudel kauen 70 Euro.
Okay, er also mit ihr aufs Zimmer.

Die Freunde warten draussen, bis er' auf einmal rausgerannt kommt  und nurnoch ruft 'wir muessen hier gaaaaanz schnell abhauen!!'.

Das Problem war folgendes:
Als er mit dem Girl auf dem Zimmer war, wollte er sich halt nurmal seine 'Nudel kauen' lassen,
aber in seinem Suff hat er nichts mehr realisiert und dann ist es halt zur Sache gegangen, weil er mehr wollte.
Somit stieg natuerlich der preis von 70 auf fast 200 euro, was er nicht einsehen wollte,
also ist er 'danach' abgehauen. Dann aber merkte er, dass er wohl sein Portmonaie vergessen hatte, und wollte wieder rein es rausholen,
Aber dank den Tuerstehern war das eine ziemlich besch..eidene Situation fuer ihn.
Er also im Vollsuff die Polizei angerufen, die kamen auch.
Lage geschildert, reingegangen an allen Tuerstehern vorbei, die wohl schon recht 'unfreundlich' geschaut haben, schliesslich hat er die 'Zeche geprellt'.

Soweit so gut, das war nicht der Grund, wesswegen er seinen Freunden das 'beschleunigte Verschwinden' empfohl, denn er war auch gleich so freundlich, und hat dann noch beim Rausgehen dem einen Zuhaelter ein leises 'Ha, du wich**r!' entgegengesprochen. Naja, das hat den natuerlich nicht sehr erfreut, wie ihr euch sicher denken koennt. Das problem war, dass er noch die Zeche zahlen musste, was die Polizei ihm und den Zuhaeltern ueberlassen wollte und aus dem Grund sind die Gruen-Weissen dann auch abgehauen.

Also, aktuelle Situation:
1 Person, alleine, Bordell um 200 Euro geprellt und rings um ihn herum Zuhaelter, die er dann auch noch verbal etwas 'entwuerdigt' hat.

Ende der Geschichte:
Die sind akkurat zu Fuss bis zur Stadtgrenze gelaufen (bzw. GERANNT!!), natuerlich mit 7 Verfolgern, die fast 2Meter gross und mindestens genauso breit waren, was leider mehr auf Muskelaufbau als auf Uebergewicht zurueckzufuehren war 
Man muss natuerlich dazu bedenken, dass alle Anwesenden hacke voll waren, mit Ausnahme der Zuhaelter 

Als sie dann die Stadtgrenze erreicht hatten, hatten die Zuhaelter gluecklicherweise die Verfolgung aufgegeben und nurnoch ein 'Das nächste mal seid ihr fällig!' hinterhergerufen.

Seitdem setzt da keiner mehr einen Fuss in die Stadt.
Aber immerhin haben die sich dann nochmal ihr Mittagessen (inkl. aller alkoholischen Getraenke) 'durch den Kopf gehen' lassen und sich somit am Ortsschild verewigt 



Keine besondere geschichte, aber naja.. besser als nix 


----------------------------------

Geschichte 2:
Eine freundin war so nice drauf und hat (ebenfalls im Suff *g*) halt mit ihrem freundSex gehabt.
Problem: O.B. 'drinne' vergessen 
Das Sch**ss Teil ist dann soweit rein, dass nichts mehr ging. Aber raus muss es ja irgendwie *fg*
Nunja, alles durchprobiert, aber es war wohl einfach zuweit drinne.
(Messer, Strohhalm, Finger, usw. hatten nichts gebracht. Der O.B. kam nicht raus.)

Ende der Geschichte:
Die haben das teil akkurat mit einer KUCHENGABEL!! herausgefischt


----------



## zioProduct (24. Februar 2006)

Der mit dem Bordell ist ja mal geil 

Wieder mal was kleines von mir :>

Zypern:

Wir waren zu 4 in Zypern(4 männliche Geschlechter versteht sich), zwei davon giengen dann früh penne, und ich und mein Zimmergenosse haben noch n paar runden gedreht. Anschliessend, mit der guten Errinerung des Vorabends, sind wir wieder durch die versch. Hotelanlagen nach Hause gelaufen. Und siehe da, wie auch am Vorabend, hatten wir glück und zwei hübsche Schwedinen gefunden. Naja, wir sind dann nach ner weile alle zusammen ans Meer runter gegangen, ich natürlich immer noch hacke Dicht, hatte plötzlich die super Idee, ich geh schwimmen  Also, ziop, ohne überlegen, voll Speed ins Meer rein, mit allen Kleidern, Geldbörse etc, kaum im Wasser einmal getaucht, aus dem Wasser hochgeschreckt, in vollem Kampfgeschrei, meinen Unmut darüber klargemacht, dass ich noch Kleider anhabe, also wieder aus dem Meer, vor die zwei Schwedinnen, die das ganze irgend wie Komisch, aber auch beängstigend fanden, iach also Patschnass vor die hin, immer noch Lust zum schwimmen, entledige mich aller Kleider(ja direkt vor Ihnen), und renne wieder mit Volldampf ins Wasser. Die Schwedinen leicht schockiert, meinten zu meinem Zimmernachbar, ich sei ein komischer Kauz, und Sie müssen jetzt schlafen gehen... Mein Zimmernachbar, sichtlich angepisst, schreit mir Zu: ACHTUNG HAI!...

Ich in meinem Rausch, nicht überlegt, sondern voll erschrocken, habe gequickt wie ein kleines Mädchen, und wieder mit Volldampf aus dem Wasser raus... Leider war es doch schon etwas früher (so 7Uhr morgens oder so) und so ein beschi*** Pärchen musste doch Tatsächlich am Meer spazieren gehen, wenn ich quickend, und Splitternackt aus dem Meer gerannt komme, mein Zimmernachbar, kann sich vor lauter Lachen kaum noch auf dem Liegestuhl halten, ich seh die zwei, da wird mir bewusst was so abgeht, also ziehe ich meine klatschnassen Kleidern, welche ich im Sand abgezogen habe, wieder an... Erstens, ich durfte nich ins Hotel mit meinen Kleidern, also musste mein Zimmernachbar, isn Zimmer gehen, mir n Handtuch geben, ich mich wieder abziehen, kleider in einen Plasticksack, und dann mit dem Handtuch bekleidet ins Zimmer.

Davon abgsehen, dass ich echt cooles Geld hatte, scheiss Meerwasser, kleider, die ich für diese Ferien nicht mehr Brauchen konnte, und einen beschissen Kater, hatte ich auch noch einen Zehen, der geschwollen war wie dumm, weil ich mir bei meinen ins Meer lauf aktionen an nem Stein, den Zehen wohl angeschlagen habe...
Bilanz:
Weniger Kleider, komische Blicke beim bezahlen mit dem Geld, kaum noch gehen können, und die Begegnung mit der Schwedin, die mit ner Truppe unterwegs war, zu mir Kommt, mich umarmt, mir nen Kuss auf die Backe drückt, und sagt, "Hi, still remember who I am" Die ganze Truppe hinten lachte, und ich sage gekonnt ja, und musste dann weiter ;-) 

to be continued....


----------



## Suchfunktion (24. Februar 2006)

Na also, die Aktion hat sich also gelohnt.. nette geschichte, ich will den Rest hoeren!

Kuendige deinen Job und schreib weiter!


----------



## Suchfunktion (26. Februar 2006)

Hallo.

Okay, jetz hat es mich erwischt. Derbste pwned ueberhaupt -.-

Es fing alles gestern Abend an.....
Kurze Info zu den Anwesenden:
O. = Bester Freund, der bei dem wir die party gefeiert haben.
R. = Seine Freundin, aber auch meine beste Freundin.
M. = Bruder von O... Immer auf droge, aber auch immer gut drauf 
D. = Cousin von O. und M.. Total durch aber nett 
F. = Meine Wenigkeit.
L. = !! SIE !!


17:30:
Ich habe bei ein paar Freunden angerufen (R.), was da heute noch so abgeht, die meinten sie machen bisschen Party im kleinen Kreise und haben mich gefragt ob ich auch hin will, habe natuerlich zugesagt. Bisschen was zu trinken geholt und hin. Soweit so gut, alles normal.

20:30:
SIE kam auch dorthin.. bis dato waren wir 4 Kerle und 1 Girl (R.), die Freundin des Opfers (O.), dessen Wohnung wir fuer alkoholische Mutproben vergewaltigt haben). Nun war das Weibliche Geschlecht zu zweit (R. & L.). Wir haben etwas herumgescherzt und spaesse gemacht. Unter anderem haben wir ueberlegt, Pornos zu drehen und die im Internet zu verkaufen.. aber alles nur Scherzereien 

Soweit auch alles schoen.. noch.
Wir also schoen ordentlich etwas getrunken (und andere Sachen gemacht) und dann irgendwann (so gegen 03:30Uhr) abgehauen, die waren fast alle so breit, dass sie schon halb im Koma lagen. Im gegensatz zu mir und IHR.

03:30:
Ich und SIE sind dann abgehauen, wohnen nur ein paar Strassen weiter. Die anderen haben alle da gepennt. Uns war halt langweilig, also sind wir noch zur Tankstelle (2min zu Fuss entfernt gewesen) und haben uns erstmal mit Cola, kippen und Smirnoff Vodka (du teufelszeug -.-') eingedeckt, weil es ja sooooo kalt war *g* Dann sind wir zu IHR nach Hause in den keller, weil draussen war es echt  kalt, trotz Alkohol im Blut. Naja, und wie das halt so is, habe ich voellig unbewusst wieder rumgebaggert (ernsthaft! ich hab das nicht unter kontrolle wenn ich Alkohol [und die anderen Sachen] konsumiert habe! Aber ist ja egal, weil es fast immer klappt.. hehe) und es hat auch gefunkt. Wir dann also bissel am rumlecken (darf man das so schreiben ) und dann ging es irgendwann auch ins eingemachte. Erst gel***t, dann gebl***n, und dann ge.. na ihr wisst schon  

Dann irgendwann so um kurz nach 7 nach Hause gegangen, voll fertig, war echt ein super Abend, alles klasse, imho kanns ja nicht besser laufen, dachte ich mir 
Bin so um 8 schlafen gegangen (vorher noch im vollbreiten zustand den Drang, Lustiges Taschenbuch zu lesen, abgebaut) und puenktlich zum Mittagessen (4std. spaeter) wieder wach. mh.. scheiss Tag.

Soweit nur nette Erinnerungen an den Vortag, bis ich vor 15min folgende SMS von der Freundin des Wohnungsbesitzers (die beiden sind meine besten Freunde) bekam:



> Hey na wie wars gestern bei ihr? hast spaß gehabt? lohnt es sich auch mit den fotos im netz? wir sind schon neugierig. hast vergessen aufzulegen. die beiden hatten echt spaß, die lautstärke muss echt großartig gewesen sein, meldest du dich noch oder bist du zu fertig? dachte du hast mehr drauf. 10 Minuten ist ja nichts. die beiden haben so gelacht, da sind wir wach geworden, nicht dass du nochmal drübersteigst. war dir so peinlich und hast handy aus wir sind endtäuscht. warten auf details. liebe grüße von allen



:suspekt: 
M. und D. haben wohl auf meinem Handy angerufen und ich muss auf 'annehmen' gekommen sein und durch das laute Gelache sind R. und O., die nebenan gepennt hatten, wohl wach geworden. 
Das werden die die naechsten Jahrzehnte NICHT vergessen, und auch dafuer sorgen, dass ICH es auch nicht vergessen werde  

Aber war schon ein recht 'netter' Abend. 

P.S.:
Handyakku war nach 10min alle.. 
Glueck gehabt, weil dann ging es erst richtig los..
Vor 2min kam noch eine SMS.
Die haben mich auch gleich fuer naechstes Wochenende eingeladen 

Pwned.


----------



## zioProduct (27. Februar 2006)

Hehe, das ist ja mal auch ne nette Geschichte 
Da du eben ne Frauen-Geschichte hattest, mach ich eine ohne 

Ausgangssituation: Erster Ausgang nach 2 Wochen Party-Ferien(Ja war wieder Zypern, war da 4 mal:suspekt: )

Info: In Zypern gibts nen Striptease-Club, namens Toga-Toga, und davon gibts ganz viele Flyer, und genau so viele(ganz viele) hatte ich noch in meiner Brieftasche...

Also gut, dann wollen wir mal 

Angefangen hatt eigentlich alles ganz friedlich, n paar Freunde kamen zu mir ein wenig was trinken, bevor es richtung Stadt ging.. Aus dem Wenig, wurde dann doch ein wenig mehr, und so sind wir schon recht gut geladen in die Stadt. Wie kanns auch anderst sein, dort noch viel mehr Getrunken, und irgend wann befand sich der gute alte Ziop wieder irgend wo zwischen Nirvana, und dem Rhein aus Vodka Die erste relativ dumme Aktion war, dass n Freund von mir, ne Wette mit mir gemacht hat, dass wenn ich die Frau dort auf der Bühne anmache (sie war so ca 40-50), dass er mir noch nen Vodka-Bull zahlt. Tja, wer nur noch Vodka vor den Augen hatt, tut echt viel für so einen beschissenen Drink... Ich also auf die Tanzfläche zu dem flotten Hasen (war damals 18...) und hab sie voll angetanzt, die Tanzfläche war schon relativ leer, und ich konnte, meine, wie ich fand, sehr guten Tanzeinlagen, voll auskosten. Naja die "alte" hatte aber nicht so Interesse an nem jungen Spund wie mir, und hat mir eiskalt ne Absage erteilt, ich jedoch schon so extrem in meinem Tanzdelirium, dass mich das gar nimmer gestört hat, auch nicht, dass fast alle Leute am lachen waren, die um die Tanzfläche standen. Naja ich auf jedenfall, wie ein Star, hab ich mich da auf der Bühne hin und her geschwankt, meine Hüften gekreist, und bei jedem dritten Takt, bin ich auf die schnauze gefallen... Wie gesagt, den Leuten gefiels, den Securitas nicht, also wurde ich im hohen Bogen vor die Türe gesetzt... Entweder, machte sich der Alk erst jetzt wirklich bemerkbar, oder ich war einfach zu viel auf die Fresse gefallen, auf jeden Fall, fühlte ich mich jetzt als Flyer-Bote für den TogaToga... Ich also die Flyer aus dem Portmoneye, mein Deutsch vergessen, und nur noch Englisch lallend durch die Stadt. Laut schreiend:" The hottest girls on Earth, check it out in the TogaToga! Swiss, german, chech, swedish etc girls, all in the TogaToga, the best Club in Town.." und so weiter, gieng ich zu allen Leuten, gab Ihnen einen Flyer(auch der Polizeistreife) und erklärte Ihnen, wo der Club liege(einfach auf unsere Stadt angewendet..) Meine Freunde brauchten nicht lange um mich zu finden, da ich nicht zu überhören war, und so geschwankt hatte, dass ich in ner halben Stunde ca 10m schaffte... Also packten sie mich und nahmen mich richtung H(guter Freund)mit. Ich immer noch in guter StripLaune, schrie weiter, über den TogaToga... Plötzlich meinte ein Freund, ich solle doch selber Strippen, dass seie gute Werbung für den TogaToga... Dreimal dürft ihr raten, wie schnell ich ihm geglaubt habe... Also kletterte ich auf die Baumaschine, die wir gerade gefunden hatten, fieng an irgend einen Sommerhit zu lallen, und fieng an mich, so gut ich konnte, stielvoll auszuziehen... Das mit dem Hose ausziehen, muss ich nochmal versuchen, wenn ich zuviel getrunken habe, denn es hatte mich voll von der Maschine runtergezischt, und ich lag mit allen vieren von mir gestreckt auf dem aufgerissenen Boden... Meine Freunde lachten sich sowas von schlapp, und ermunterten mich, weiter zu machen, statt mir zu helfen(das tat echt weh..) Also, da ein Indianer keinen schmerz kennt(oder ein stockbetrunkener Teeny), nahm ich so einen absperr Hut von der Baustelle, diese kegelförmigen Hütchen, die nen Loch haben, so dass man sie gut als stimmenverstärker nehmen kann, und fieng an meine TogaToga werbung weiter zu ziehen..  Irgend wann kam es soweit, dass ich unter der Baumaschine lag, und nur meine Füsse rausguckten, und ich immer noch in voller Lautstäke erzählte, wie schön die Brüste etc der Girls sind (natürlich alles auf Englisch...) Meine Freunde hatten recht, was die Zuschauer anbelangten, denn irgend wann, standen so ca 10 Leute auf der Strasse und schauten, und hörten mir zu, wie ich unter der Baumaschine lag, und erzählte... Irgend wann wurde H aber zu müde, und schleifte mich unter der Maschine hervor, zog mich halb an, und zerrte mich Richtung zu sich nach hause... Ich aber in vollem Starfieber, wollte unbedingt zu meinen Fans am Strassenrand zurück, und wehrte mich wie ein Stier gegen H, doch könnt ihr euch vorstellen, wie ein Stier, der betrunken ist, und auf zwei Hufen gehen muss, sich wehren kann? Also landete ich auf der Schulter von H und er trug mich nach Hause... Vor seinem Haus, ermahnte er mich still zu sein, wenn wir die Treppen hochgiengen, damit ich niemanden in dem Block störte... Ich empfand das als Ehre, im zu zeigen, wie still ich sein konnte, schlich also wie PinkPanter auf Zehenspitzen durch die Tür ins Treppenhaus, kaum drinne schrie ich in vollem Gange TOOOOOOOOOOOOOGAAAAAA TOOOOOOOOOOGA, hielt mir sogleich den Mund zu und machte PSSSSSSSSSSSSSST... Mein Freund fand das nicht so witzig wie ich, vielleicht weil er den Witz nicht begriff, also musste ich es halt nochmal machen, damit auch er merkte wie Witzig das war, nach dem zweiten male, zeigte er mir wie Witzig es war, packte mich, hielt mir den Mund zu, und schleifte mich die Treppen hoch, kaum bei Ihm in der Wohnung suchte ich das Bad auf und kot*** ihm die Badewanne voll, statt ins Bett kletterte ich aufs Sofa von Ihm und schlief ein...

Bilanz von diesem Abend:

Extremer Kater, Kleider komplett in Braun(Wie viel Dreck es doch auf so ner Baustelle gibt), keine Flyer mehr, nen extrem üblen Ausschlag, von den dummen Katzenhaaren auf dem Sofa, und den Blick der Eltern von H, die mich am nächsten morgen auf dem Sofa fanden, in einer Stellung, die nicht mal im Kamasutra Buch war, plus die dumme Frage, ob ich so rumgebrüllt hätte in der Nacht und verdammt wenig Geld im Portmoneye, dafür aber 10 sms oder so, mit Glückwünschen zu meiner besonderen Show 
Jaja die Geschichte hör ich heute noch oft...

So das reicht mal wieder, nun seit mal wieder Ihr dranne  

morgendliche Grüsse

ziop (der immer noch zu viele von den Storys hat...)


----------



## Suchfunktion (27. Februar 2006)

Hehehe, sehr nice! 

Und um es dir nicht vorneweg zu nehmen, kannste gleich noch ne Geschichte mit Chicas posten, bitte 

*drauf wart*


----------



## zioProduct (27. Februar 2006)

;-) 
Es gibt noch ne Menge andere User hier, die haben bestimmt auch irgend welche Geschichten, ich mag hier nicht der Einzige (fast, neben Suchf.) sein, der hier was zum Lachen erzählt 

Mal schauen was sich so tut, sonst kommt dann gegen den späteren Nachmittag noch ne kleine "Chick-Story" oder besser, wie man nen "Chick" so richtig gut vergraulen kann 

So, still @ work


----------



## zioProduct (27. Februar 2006)

Also gut, da hier ja tote Hose ist:

How to get a Girl in your Bed

Step1: Kauf dir zwei Flaschen weissen Vodka mit Cola
Step2: Weil du ein harter Typ bist, kauf gleich noch Whisky dazu
Step3: Lad n paar Kumpels, und Freundinnen zu dir nach Hause ein
Step4: Lasst es euch schmecken, schau zu dass du am meisten Trinken kannst
Step5: Geht in die Stadt, am besten ne bekannte Disco, die bekannt dafür ist, dass da "spitze" Frauen sind
Step6: Wende deinen Charm an in der Disco, und trink noch wacker eins, dann wird Charm besser...
Step7: Wenn du eine gefunden hast, die dir gut gefällt, lass dich auf Zungegymnastik mit Ihr ein
Step8: Wenn du merkst, dass es dir nimmer so gut geht, lass sie alleine Tanzen, und setz dich an den Tisch
Step9: Schau dass dein Kopf direkt über der offenen Handtasche deiner Eroberung ist
Step10: Wenn dein Magen rebeliert, musst du gut zielen, und schauen dass du Ihre Tasche triffst...
Step11: Schau dass sie dich sieht, wie du Ihre Handtasche mit Geschenken füllst.
Step12: Freu dich auf das Gejammer, und die folgende Ohrfeige
Step13: Geh pissen, und spühl dir deinen Mund aus
Step14: Mach dich auf die Kollegen der "Tusse" bereit, die dich schon seenlichst erwarten
Step15: Hau einem ne richtige Wumme rein, und freu dich auf die Folgenden Wummen der 3 anderen
Step16: Schau dass dich der Securitas weiter wirft, als die anderen drei, damit du genug Vorsprung hast
Step17: Renn so schnell du kannst, und denk schon an dein warmes Bett
Step18: Putz dein Gesicht, creme die schon leicht Farbigen flecken ein, und geh Schlafen
Step19: Steh am morgen auf, betrachte dein Gesicht, und verfluche die Frau mit ihren Kumpels
Step20: Erzähl die Geschichte, wenn du gefragt wirst, und sag noch ganz Cool, ach die konnte eh nicht gut Küssen...


----------



## therealcharlie (27. Februar 2006)

Also gut, da ihr das wirklich wacker durchsteht, geb ich auchmal eine kleine Geschichte preis. 
Also ich weiß ja nicht, wie das bei euch so, ist, bei uns wurde zu Schulschluss imme rin ide Kirche gegangen. Na, und weil man ja ein harter Bursche ist, geht man nicht in die Kirche, sondern in den Park anstossen. Auf das bestandene Jahr. Wir also am werken, Vodka, Whiskey, Rum, Cola, Orangensaft, alles da. Tja. Soweit mein Erinnerungsvermögen. _Angeblich_ (Aso wirklich angeblich, ich persönlich denk ja immer noch, dass ich einfach ins Koma fiel und erst daheim wieder erwachte und dazwischen nichts geschah....) also _angeblich_ gab mir dann jemand bei einem 2 Kampf (wer hat das Glas schneller leer) eine Mischung aus genau all dem Zeug, dass wir da hatten. Praktische ein heftiger Harakiri. Nun, dann angeblich zurück in die Schule. Klasse war im 1 Stock, direkt aus dem Fenster hinaus das FLachdach eines Vortragssalles. Ich also auf meinen Platz neben dem Fenster, aufs Zeugnis gewartet. Lehrer geschimpft. Aus dem Fenster gekotzt. Als der Lehrer noch in der Klasse war. Toll. Mein Zeugnis aus Wut angeblich zerrissen. Zumindest finden tu ich es nicht mehr...Und als ob das nicht schon genug wäre, Ruft mein vater mich an. Ich natürlich keine einziges deutsches wort rausgebracht, also mein Handy meine Freund gegeben. Der hat dann ausgemacht, dass ich abgeholt werde. Meine Freunde haben mich dann mehr schlecht als recht (1,92m, gute 85 kg) runtergeschleppt und vor der Schule gewartet. Dummerweise dürfte ich auf die Idee gekommen sein, ich müsse jetzt aufs Klo. Ich also zum Klo gesprintet, meine Freunde hinterher, ich war aber schneller (hohoho) und hab mich eingeschlossen. Mit einem Golfschläger hat mein Vater dann (immer noch _angeblich_) die Tür aufgebrochen, und ich lag da am Boden, aber alles schön säuberlich in die Muschel gekotzt und was weiß ich noch alles. Dummerweise war ich anscheinend danach weder fähig, mich anzukleiden noch aufzustehen. Also meine Freunde und mein herr papa angezogen und rein in den Wagen und ab nach Hause. Das war vor 4 Jahren. Und der  hängt mir immer noch nach.....


----------



## zioProduct (27. Februar 2006)

Hehe, schon verwunderlich, wie lange manche Geschichten einem Nachrennen 
Besonders wenns gar keine Gründe dafür gibt *hust* :suspekt:


----------



## Suchfunktion (27. Februar 2006)

zioProduct hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hehe, schon verwunderlich, wie lange manche Geschichten einem Nachrennen
> Besonders wenns gar keine Gründe dafür gibt *hust* :suspekt:


Stimmt. Ich denke mal, als die ultra-hochprozentige 'gruene Fee' (Absynth  ) noch legal war, ging es in der Generation vor uns noch viel heftiger ab.. mein Dad hat mal nen Wald abgefackelt und versucht das auszupullern.. rofl 
Gesamter Wald fackelt und er steht da und strullt einen kleinen Baum (angeblich 20cm hoch) an *fg*

Hmm.. kommt man irgendwie an die originale gruene Fee ran in DE?
Is doch imho net wirklich legal oder?
(LOL als ob das hier jemanden juckt.. bei allen geschichten war irgendwer hacke besoffen also passt's scho'..  )

Naja, ich werde jetz mal zu meinen besten 'freunden' fahren. Die, bei dessen Feier ich meine schoene 'Geschichte' her hab 
Also dann -> Ich warte auf mehr geschichten


----------



## Tobias Menzel (27. Februar 2006)

Ich will mir nicht nachsagen lassen, keinen Humor zu haben, aber das klingt teilweise wirklich so, als seid Ihr stolz auf Euren exzessiven Alkoholkonsum. :suspekt: Kann es keine lustigen Geschichten geben, ohne dass sich jemand auch noch die letzten Hirnzellen mit Hochprozentigem killt?

Just my 2 Cent
.


----------



## therealcharlie (27. Februar 2006)

Nein, stolz bin ich ganz sicher nicht. Aber ich für meinen Teil darf Geschichten, die mit mir und Alkohol zu tun haben, sehr gelassen sehen, da ich meine Grenze kenne, einfach, weil ich sie schon überschritten hab und nur durch Glück und Zufall noch lebe/so lebe, wie ich es tue. So sieht es nunmal aus, ich hab nix gegen Alkohol, das muss mal gesagt werden, aber alles mit Maß und Ziel. Warum die meisten Geschichten hier mit Alkohol zu tun haben st einfach: Es ist schnell erzählt und jeder kann es nachvollziehen. Außerdem, im Rausch werden die dümmsten aber auch erfolgreichsten Ideen geboren. Ich hab zwar auch lustige Geschichten, die ohne Alkohol auskommen, allerdings sind die 
a) viiieeell komplizierter
b) nicht ganz so spassig
c) mir etwas _zu_ peinlich um sie hier zu posten, auch, wenn mich niemand kennt....Aber du kannst ja gerne eine non-alcoholic Geschichte zum besten geben Tobias ;-)


----------



## Suchfunktion (27. Februar 2006)

therealcharlie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...da ich meine Grenze kenne, einfach, weil ich sie schon überschritten hab und nur durch Glück und Zufall noch lebe/so lebe...


Ich kenne ebenfalls meine Grenzen.
Ich bin nicht so ein großer fan von ALKOHOL  Konsum.
Kommt bei mir eher selten vor, dass man mich betrunken sieht.

Aber fuer alle anwesenden sind es genau DIE Momente, denen ich es zu verdanken habe, dass ich auf allen Partys ein gerngesehener Gast bin, denn ich mache nicht nur mist, wenn ich irgendwas eingeworfen.. aeh.. geraucht.. aeh.. getrunken habe.
Da sind schon son paar Sachen gelaufen, auf die ich schon Stolz bin, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte, ueber die ich lieber nicht hier sprechen moechte.. aus verschiedenen Gruenden.. 



> c) mir etwas _zu_ peinlich um sie hier zu posten, auch, wenn mich niemand kennt....Aber du kannst ja gerne eine non-alcoholic Geschichte zum besten geben Tobias ;-)


Zu peinliche? Das geht?
Mein chef hat vorhin mein Posting hier gelesen und sich ueber 'den Typen da im Forum' lustig gemacht, meinte aber 'der hats drauf!'.. Naja, zum glueck weiss er nicht wer ich bin *grins*


Aber das ganze hier geraet zu sehr ins  , also zurueck zu den geschichten bitte


----------



## Alexander Schuc (27. Februar 2006)

Mh... ob ich die Geschichte erzähle oder nicht weiss ich noch nicht, aber ich zeige euch mal 2 Fotos davon. *g* Könnts ja raten was an dem Abend geschehen ist.

Stattgefunden hat das ganze in der Nacht vom 3. auf den 4. Juli 2004 in Faliraki (Rhodos). (11 Abends bis 2 Uhr früh. Hat also nicht wirklich lang gedauert..)

Die "unkenntlich" gemachte Person ist nen Freund meinerseits. Der im Bett bin wohl oder übel ich.


----------



## Maik (27. Februar 2006)

Suchfunktion hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kenne ebenfalls meine Grenzen.
> Ich bin nicht so ein großer fan von ALKOHOL  Konsum.
> Kommt bei mir eher selten vor, dass man mich betrunken sieht.
> 
> ich mache nicht nur mist, wenn ich irgendwas eingeworfen.. aeh.. geraucht.. aeh.. getrunken habe.


Und wo ist nun der Unterschied zwischen 'Pille schmeissen', Kiffen oder Saufen (und am besten noch in dieser Reihenfolge) ...?

Koma bleibt Koma :suspekt:


----------



## therealcharlie (27. Februar 2006)

Das hier ist schon noch das Fun-Forum oder? Da muss man doch nicht immer _alles_ sooooo ernst nehmen....mein Gott, wie frustriert kann man sein, um sogar hier jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage zu legen...


----------



## Maik (27. Februar 2006)

Keep cool, ich bin lediglich über diesen Widerspruch gestolpert


----------



## therealcharlie (27. Februar 2006)

achsooo....hab ich einfach falsch verstanden....dann entschuldige ich mich hiermit mal ;-)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Februar 2006)

Ich hab auch noch eine nette Kurzgeschichte, die sich auch im besoffenen Kopp zugetragen hat.
Wenn ich mal drueber nachdenke muss ich schon sagen, dass ich damals schon recht oft einen gehoben hab. Naja, aber die Zeit unserer legendaeren Braindead-Parties liegt nun schon ein paar Jahre zurueck und so richtig besoffen war ich das letzte Mal Sylvester 2004. Aber das war schon ein cooles Sylvester, das erste Mal wo ich Maedels aus 3 Nationen gekuesst hab. 2 Amerikanerinnen, eine Japanerin und einen Haufen Chinesinnen. 

Bevor es losgeht was zum Thema lecker Absinth:
Er war in Deutschland gut 70 Jahre lang illegal, da der enthaltene Tujon zu Haluzinationen und Wahnvorstellungen fuehren kann. So soll sich z.B. der gute, alte Van Gogh im Tujon-Rausch das Ohr abgeschnitten haben. Bei Nikki Lauda hingegen war es wirklich ein Formel1-Unfall. Tujon dockt im Hirn an die gleichen Rezeptoren an wie Marijuana, die Wirkung ist aber, je nach Konzentration, staerker; siehe Van Gogh. Wahrscheinlich hat all dies dazu gefuehrt, dass das Zeug erstmal verbannt wurde.
Nun ja, vor einiges Jahren kam es dann wieder in die deutschen Laeden, jedoch mit strengen Auflagen was den Tujon-Gehalt angeht. Dabei gibt es wohl eine Art Faustregel: Je hoeher der Alkoholgehalt desto hoeher kann auch der Tujon-Gehalt sein. Wohl weil nicht viele viel Hochprozentiges vertragen/moegen. An den Original-Absinth von Anno Domina zu kommen duerfte schwierig bis unmoeglich sein, dafuer muesste man erstmal wissen ob das Zeug in der Form noch irgendwo produziert wird.

So, nun zu meiner Kurzgeschichte. Nicht sehr ruhmreich, aber trotzdem mit ein wenig Unterhaltungswert. 

Eines Abends begab es sich mal wieder, dass ich mit ein paar Freunden in einer kleinen Kneipe sass und ein paar Bierchen zischte. Es wurde lustig gelacht und gekickert und spaeter meinten wir dann noch mal tapfer weiter zu ziehen, und zwar in so eine Rock-/Gothik-/WasWeissIch-Disco.
Dort natuerlich tapfer weiter getankt bis irgendwann mal Alarm angesagt war und ich im Laufschritt die Herrentoilette heimgesucht hab. Da das mit dem Stehen zu dem Zeitpunkt schon so eine Sache war dachte ich mir waere es eine gute Idee sich beim Pullern einfach mit dem Kopf an der Wand abzustuetzen. Und auch das Schliessen meiner Augen kam mir brilliant vor.
Naja, gesagt getan. An die Wand gelehnt, Hose auf und Wasser marsch. Da sich irgendwie bei geschlossenen Augen die Erdrotation viel schneller anfuehlte hab ich dann meine Augen doch wieder geoeffnet um festzustellen, dass mein Abwasserstrahl einen dezenten Rechtsknick hatte, der dazu fuehrte die Schuessel deutlich zu verfehlen. Aus Neugierde folgte mein Blick dann diesem hochalkoholischen Ausfluss und zu meiner Verwunderung musste ich feststellen, dass ich meinem rechten Nachbarn fleissig das Hosenbein einnaesste. Dieser hatte gluecklicherweise offensichtlich noch einiges mehr getankt als ich und bekam das nichtmal mit, sodass mir erspart blieb um mein Leben rennen zu duerfen.


----------



## zioProduct (28. Februar 2006)

Morgäääähn  Was zum Offtopic...
Spass haben ohne Alkohol ist kein Problem, aber die dummen Sachen, über die alle Lachen, auser die Person selbst, geschehen meist einfach nur unter Alkohol einfluss, weil man sich da nimmer unter Kontrolle hat, und dann eben so dumme Geschichten geschehen 

Ach weils doch gleich Morgen ist, werf ich auch mal wieder was in die Runde 

Status: Freund von mir geht alle drei Wochen zu seinen Arbeitskollegen, und dort machen Sie im "Raum" einfach Party... Der Raum, ist so das was viele als Bandraum bezeichnen, ausser das sie keine Band haben, sondern dafür zwei Kühlschränke, massenhaft Frauenposter, Dart, Sofas, und peinliche Fotos von früheren Abenden (Ja ich heng nun auch da...)

Also gut, mein Freund meinte ich solle doch auch mal mitkommen, sei bestimmt lustig... (Der  wusste genau das es bestimmt ne Geschichte geben wird, aber ihn hats derber erwischt....)

Also gesagt getan, wir da in diesem dummen Raum, ich eigentlich voll keine Lust auf Alkohol, also Bier gezischt, und ein wenig Dart gespielt... Nach den dauernden "Du Schwester, zu feig für ein Trinkspiel" Sprüchen, hab ich mich hingesetzt, und gegen ihn gespielt. Er musste um einiges mehr Trinken als ich, obwohl ich auch schon wacker hatte (Seine Mitarbeiter waren noch im Training...) So kam es das er schon um halb 10 Uhr abends 3 mal Ko*** musste, doch war er sich zu stolz, und wollte nicht von den andern als Flasche bezeichnet werden, also trank er danach wacker weiter... So gegen 10 Uhr (zioP hat schon verdammt mühe, zu wissen, was da noch so abgieng) kamen dann die anderen, und wollten natürlich saufen... Sie also 0 getrunken bis dahin, ich schon hacke Dicht, und von meinem Freund reden wir gar nicht... Naja, da giengen die Trinkspiele weiter, und ich hab mich schon wacker an die deutsche Freundin des einen rangemacht (Nicht vergessen, bin Schweizer, das heisst, sie gilt als Touristin ) Ja nun, von diesem Raum kann ich euch nicht mehr so viel erzählen (Leider, da sind meinem Freund echt miese Dinge geschen, hab noch nen Bild von Ihm, wo er mit seiner Shorts aufem Kopf am tanzen ist....) Also gut, auf jedenfall kam es dazu, das wir diesen Raum verliesen, und richtung Disco gehen wollten, leider gab es in dem scheiss Dorf echt steile Strassen, und ich und mein Freund hatte die Idee, da nen Speedrun runter zu machen... Wir also sturzbetrunken, diesen Hügel runtergerannt, ich schneller als er, bremse, mach einen Bock, und er knallt in mich rein, und fliegt im hohen Bogen über mich raus...

Das bis jetzt wurde mir erzählt, meine Errinerung an den ganzen vorfall ist so, dass ich irgend wo in nem Dorf stehe, da ein Auto kommt, und meinen Freund einladet, weil sie ins Krankenhaus müssen (Schulter angerissen...)

Nach diesem Vorfall, bin ich mit den anderen (kannte keinen Menschen, also kannte sie seit diesem Abend, und der mit der Freundin war schon verdammt stinkig... ) Also nahmen sie mich in so eine Bar mit, wo wacker weiter getrunken wurde. Dort drinn, hab ich anscheinend übel gebackert, und fast ne Klopperei mit dem einem angefangen (Wegen der Deutschen ) Irgend wie hat sich das aber scheinbar beruigt, und die haben mich in  ne Disco geschleppt, die war aber zwei Dörfer weiter als das ursprüngliche Dorf...

So, ab jetzt war ich dann auf mich alleine gestellt, darum wird es jetzt Bruchhaft 

Ich kann euch nicht sagen wiso, aber ich hatte die Schnauze voll, und wollte nach Hause, also bin ich aus dieser Disco raus, und bin drauf Losgelaufen... Ich habe keine Ahnung wie lange ich gelaufen bin, aber so ca um 4 Uhr morgens, war ich wieder in dem Dorf, in dem ich ursprünglich war... Irgend wie hab ich da also die Postauto-Station gefunden, und merkte das das erste Postauto um 07:00 fuhr ( War noch in diesem Winter, Dezember, schweinisch kalt) also, ich wusste nix besseres, als einem Taxi aus meiner Stadt anzurufen, und ihn zu bitten mich abzuhohlen...

Ca ne Stunde später, weckte mich der Taxifahrer aus meinem schlaf auf (Ich war stehend in einer Telefonkabine eingepennt, mit dem Kopf auf das Telefongerät gestüzt...) Das nächste das ich weiss, das der Taxifahrer mich in meiner Stadt, neben einem Geldautomaten schnell aussteigen liess, und dass ich dann zu Hause ankam (Mein Mitbeohner war immer noch am Tv schauen:suspekt: , oder schon wieder  ) Hab also auch noch so nen Asien-Film geschaut, und bin dann irgend wann Pennen gegangen...

The Day after:

Mein linkes Knie, war fast auf die doppelte grösse Geschwollen, und ich konnte nimmer laufen (hab bei dem Zusammenprall, wo der andere sich die Schulter riss, doch was abbekommen...) Ich hatte 43 Anrufe auf dem Handy, und ca 10 Sms (die haben sich alle um mich gesorgt, auch wenn mich keiner kannte;-) ) Was mich aber besonders hart traf, neben den 80Franken für den Ausgang, kamen noch 100Franken für das scheiss Taxi dazu, also war ich um einiges Geld leichter am nächsten Tag, konnte nicht laufen, und praktisch 0 Plan vom Abend vorher. Das einzig gute, ich hatte fast keinen Kater 

Ach ja, leider hab ich immer noch ein paar Geschichten, aber wenigstens sind die Meisten nicht so peinlich wie die mit dem Baustellen Strip, oder die wo ich der anderen in die Tasche geko*** habe 

Naja bin mal gespannt, wer sonst noch so was treibt 

(Ps: Ja ich trinke des öfteren Alkohol, und ich kenne meine Grenzen, aber leider kommt es vor, dass es der Berühmte eine Schluck ist, der die Grenze überschreitet, und diesen Schluck zu kalkulieren, nachdem man schon einen sitzen hat ist schwer  Aber so recht derbe, war der Rausch das letze mal in der obigen Geschichte:suspekt: )


----------



## zioProduct (2. März 2006)

Ach kommt, das nimmt euch keiner ab, dass ihr keine lustigen Geschichten kennt/ habt.
Bringt wieder Leben ins FunForum, hier ist die Chance, erzählt was witziges  

"Ich schwör, ich mach euch alle platt, wenn ihr nicht krass aufpassen tut, und lustig sache verzehlen tut"

Wers nicht verstehen sollte: Stellt euch einen Schweizer "Gangster" vor, der sich mit euch Deutschen zu verständigen versucht, obwohl, ihr Deutschen seid da ja gar nicht so nen hohen Standard gewohnt, was den IQ anbelangt *fg* ;-]


----------



## Suchfunktion (2. März 2006)

michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und wo ist nun der Unterschied zwischen Saufen, Kiffen oder 'Pille schmeissen' (am besten auch noch in dieser Reihenfolge) ...?
> 
> 
> Koma bleibt Koma :suspekt:



Hey, nicht falsch verstehen 
Ich meinte damit, dass ich keine Drogen brauche, um mist zu bauen,
aber wiederum auch nicht immer mist baue, wenn ich Drogen nehme.
Also das eine hat nicht umbedingt etwas mit dem jeweils anderen zu tun 
(Eigentlich handelt es sich bei mir nurnoch um Alkohol und Kippen, wenn ich drogen sage..)




			
				zioProduct hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wers nicht verstehen sollte: Stellt euch einen Schweizer "Gangster" vor, der sich mit euch Deutschen zu verständigen versucht, obwohl, ihr Deutschen seid da ja gar nicht so nen hohen Standard gewohnt, was den IQ anbelangt *fg* ;-]


Na komm.. Ihr habt nichtmal Gangster!
Und wenn du einen gangster fuer 'Intelligent' haelst, dann will ich mal nicht wissen, wie bei euch die 'Dummen' aussehen 

(Biste heute irgendwie auf nem Anti-Deutschland-Trip? *fg* Im Thread bzgl. eines Event-Bereichs auch schon  )


----------



## dignsag (2. März 2006)

So nachdem ich nun diesen recht großen Thread komplett gelesen habe, möchte ich auch mal was zum Besten geben. Hat weniger mit Alkohol zu tun, mehr mit Dummheit. (Nein, nicht meine Dummheit, war nur dabei und hab das ganze mit angesehen)

Ich denke jeder der zur Schule gegangen ist, hat das erlebt. Die etlichen Abschlusspartys der jeweiligen Schule, (in meinem Fall Realschule 10. Klasse).
Auf einer dieser besagten Abschlusspartys, wir tüchtig am Kübeln (mit 16 - 17 Jahren) schön im Freien mit Lagerfeuer und allem drum und dran. Jeder genügend getrunken um doch schon in gute Stimmung zu geraten. Langsam fangen die Geschlechter an sich umeinander zu tummeln, vorallem die etwas Älteren Jungs, die natürlich eigentlich nicht eingeladen waren, mit den Mädels aus meiner Klassenstufe. Einer von denen, hab ihn noch nie zuvor gesehen gehabt, also eines der Mädels geschnappt und in die nahegelegene Scheune mitten im Feld eingebrochen. Nach ner Weile kommen sie zurück, er geht zu einem meiner Kumpels und meint, er habe in dem Stroh da drinne seinen Schlüssel verloren. Mein Kumpel also hilfsbereit wie er ist mit suchen gegangen. Mittlerweile natürlich tief in der Nacht stock duster, vorallem in einer Scheune ohne Fenster!
Dann kam wohl irgendwie dieses Spatzenhirn von Typ auf die grandiose Idee, man könnte ja kleine Feuerchen im Stroh legen, damit man in der Dunkelheit besser sieht. Mein Kumpel noch geistesanwesend die kleinen Feuerchen ausgetreten, aber da war es selbstverständlich schon zu spät. Die feuerchen breiten sich rasend schnell aus, diverse Löschversuche mit Cola und sonstigem natürlich deutlich zu spät! Nach kurzer Zeit steht also die ganze Hütte in Flammen, alles wuselt wie wild durch die Gegend und irgendwer hat dann wohl die Feuerwehr gerufen. Alles was ich dabei noch getan habe war mich vor diese große, lichterloh brennende Hütte zu stellen und mit nem anderen Kumpel zu philosophieren wie man jetzt am besten Marschmellows machen kann. Außerdem wars schön warm.
Ja und irgendwann ist dann halt die Feuerwehr angerückt.

Bilanz:
Mehrere Tausend Euro Schaden an der Hütte und wegen des Feuerwehr Einsatzes.
15.000 € Schaden wegen einer Maschine in der Hütte die mit abgefackelt ist!
Das Gesicht des Schuldigen! unbezahlbar.

Die Geschichte lief noch wochenlang durch die Schule, vorallem haben sich Lehrer auf einmal Zeit genommen um sich die Geschichte von Zeugen erzählen zu lassen. Immer wieder ein Lacher Wert ^^


----------



## Suchfunktion (2. März 2006)

LOL seeeehr nice 

Meine Abschlussfeier belief sich auf lediglich 12.000 Euro Schadensersatz (Aber 35000 waren gefordert *gggggg*),
plus (ein paar monate spaeter) 3 Unterhaltszahlungs-Aufforderungen von jungen Muettern, die sich sicher IMMER an die Abschlussfeier erinnern werden.. hrhr 



Achja:


			
				Tobias Menzel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann es keine lustigen Geschichten geben, ohne dass sich jemand auch noch die letzten Hirnzellen mit Hochprozentigem killt?.


Nein


----------



## zioProduct (2. März 2006)

Ich bin heute allgemein ein wenig Aggro, gestern, oder Dienstag, war Karneval, da hab ich wieder bischen zugeschlagen, was das Trinken anbelangt, gestern konnte ich nicht wirklich penne, und heute sitz ich wieder bei der Arbeit, da müssen doch die Hirnzellen platzen  

Die Geschichte mit dem Feuer ist ja wieder mal Hammer  Das zeugt doch von Intelligenz 

Den Schadensersatz von meinem Gymnasium kann ich nicht mitteilen, den Gefallen wollten sie uns nicht tun, und es sagen oO

Aber wir sind auf jedenfall um 23:30 in die Schule "Eingebrochen", und alle 7 Stöcke, in beiden Gebäuden, mit allem Dicht gemacht was wir hatten  Alle Tische und Stühle im Treppenhaus verstaut, damit mann nimmer hochkam, den Lift (durften nur Lehrer gebrauchen) vollgemacht, dass da auch keiner mehr reinkam, dazu noch Wasserfallen, Mehlfallen etc in der ganzen Schule aufgestellt, alles mit Klohpapier geschmückt und vieles mehr... Leider hat es noch ein paar gegebn, die voll ausgetickt sind, die haben die Wandtafeln runtergerissen, Schränke und so eingetreten etc... Fand ich schade, Schulstreich ist pflicht, aber die habens derber übertrieben, naja danach war unsere Schule ein Hochsicherheitstrakt, voll mit Polizei und Spurenfander etc... War echt krass, was die noch alles angestellt hatten, ich hab mich nach dem blockieren verabschiedet, und als ich am nächsten Tag in die Schule kam, sah das aus wie im Iraq oder so :suspekt: 

Ansonsten ist Abschlussparty auf dem "Vogel-Boden" (Ja der Name passt, wurde fast Vater bei dem scheiss Fest), auf jedenfall, sind diese Partys so berüchtigt, dass alle Eltern der Studenten/Schüler, einen Brief nach Hause bekommen, dass die Schule nichts mit diesem Fest zu tun habe, und alles auf eigener Verantwortung geschehe etc ;-] 

Ach ja, aber hab mal wieder genug geschrieben mal sehen was noch geht ;-)


----------



## dignsag (2. März 2006)

Apropos fast Vater wegen dem Fest...

Ich bin mittlerweile 20 und mit meiner Freundin bin ich auf einer dieser Partys zusammen gekommen (oder nimmer los geworden? (Nein das is zu bös ^^)). Mit 20 darf ich ja auch schon davon sprechen, früher war alles besser.


----------



## zioProduct (2. März 2006)

Ich bin mitlerweile auch zwanzig, aber damals war ich 17 und sie 14:suspekt: 
Und ich bin gerne noch ne weile "nicht Vater" ;-]


----------



## dignsag (22. Juni 2006)

Mir ist eine wirklich coole Geschichte wieder eingefallen, denn ich war am Wochenende mal endlich wieder mit meinen Kumpels saufen und da hatten wir in etwa das selbe Thema. Und da ist mir dieser "Fred" wieder eingefallen und dachte die muss da rein.

Die Geschichte beginnt damit, dass ich mit zwei meiner Kumpels in unserer Stadt unterwegs war und wir nicht so recht wussten was wir tun sollen.
Aber dann kommt der rettende Anruf einer Freundin die meint in einem nahegelegenen Dorf sei ein Fest ob wir nicht mit möchten, ihr Vater würde uns hin fahren.
Wir also zugesagt und auf den Weg gemacht zu ihrem Haus. Den Berg erklommen (ungefähr 300 Höhenmeter von der Stadt entfernt!) und losgefahren. 
Naja was soll ich sagen, die Party war nicht so der Kracher und soll eigentlich auch nur der Auftakt zur eigentlichen Geschichte sein. Dort angekommen, das übliche Alkohol, Kameraden getroffen usw. 
Gegen Ende des Tages, sprich 4 Uhr morgens dann mache ich mich allein auf den Heimweg. Sehr verärgert dadurch das ich Luftlinie () 7km zu laufen hatte. 

Kurze Unterbrechung:
Ich muss dazu erwähnen das ich im Schwarzwald wohne und der Höhenunterschied zwischen den einzelnen Dörfern sehr stark variieren kann.

Nun also auf den Weg gemacht und den ersten Kilometer hinter mich gebracht. Dort begegne ich dann 2 Jungs die mein Schicksal wohl teilen. Also habe ich mich ihnen kurzer Hand angeschlossen. Wir laufen also zu 3. weiter. Eigentlich gibt es von dort wo wir waren einen Direktweg in mein Heimatdorf durch den Wald. Aber wir hatten uns in unserem Alkoholeinfluss entschlossen einen anderen Weg zu wählen. (Ein großer Fehler wie sich später herausstellte). Nach einer Zeit treffen wir auf einem Grillplatz ein. Dort machen wir also Rast. Plötzlich packt einer der beiden nen dicken Beutel "Gras" aus und dreht sich mal nen dicken Jolly. Natürlich brüderlich geteilt und weiter ging die Reise, der zweite Fehler auf der Reise wie sich schnell herausstellte, das Zeug hat mir übel zugesetzt und ich dachte Stellenweise das die Straße unter meinen Füßen nach rechts wegkippt. Was nicht gerade hilfreich beim vorankommen war. Naja zwischenzeitlich wurde es auch schon heller, allerdings sind wir stehts bergauf gewandert, obwohl wir ja eigentich ins Tal runter wollten.
Ganz oben angekommen gings endlich Bergab. Sprich wir hatten die Hälfte des Weges hinter uns. Wir laufen also weiter. Irgendwann kommen wir an einer Bäckerei vorbei. Wir kaufen uns zu Essen und zu trinken und ziehen weiter. An der nächsten Bushaltestelle also gefrühstückt. Und was gehört natürlich dazu, ein weiterer kräftiger Zug an nem Joint. Die selbe Tortur wie beim ersten mal. 
Dann trotten wir also "beflügelt" weiter bergab. Wieder ein Stück Wald durchquert, bis wir dann ENDLICH wieder in der Stadt waren. Wohlgemerkt die Stadt vom Anfang der Geschichte. Wo ich eigentlich gar nicht hin wollte! Sondern ja nach Hause.
Mittlerweile ist 7 Uhr morgens und ich bin völlig frustriert, müde, vollgedröhnt und noch halb besoffen. Habe also keine Lust mehr auf Laufen. Also an den Bahnhof gesetzt und auf den ersten morgentlichen Zug gewartet. Setze mich also auf die Bank ...... lege mich hin wegen Schwindel .... und schlafe ein.

...
...
...

Ich wache auf als der Zug gerade wieder losfährt. Toll denke ich mir und gehe weg vom Bahnhof. Die restlichen Kilometer habe ich dann getrampt. Zwischenzeitlich ist es 8 Uhr und mein Vater empfängt mich an der Tür. Und fragt mich: "Wo kommst du denn um die Uhrzeit her?" Ich muss ziemlich dreckig und fertig ausgesehen haben.
Also hab ich mich ins Bett geschmissen.
Am Nachmittag als ich aufstehe wird mir dann also bewusst was passiert ist.

Ich habe statt die 7 km durch den Wald zu nehmen einen ziemlichen Umweg gewählt und anstatt die 30 Min Bergab ins Tal zu laufen mich 4 Stunden durch die Pampa gequält. Die beiden Typen haben mich übrigens am Bahnhof in ne andere Richtung verlassen. 
Das war ein Umweg, wie wenn man von Hamburg nach Stuttgart will, aber schnell mal dem Umweg über Paris macht. Ziehmlich dämlich, aber alles in allem war der Tripp echt lustig und ich werd den Tag nie vergessen.
Leider ist das schon zu lange her als das ich wüsste was wir alles so fürn Blödsinn auf dem Weg gemacht haben.

War sowieso eine ziemlich schräge Zeit, so gegen Ende des Schulalters.

Mein Beitrag dazu, hoffe der Thread wird weitergeführt.


----------



## zioProduct (23. Juni 2006)

Jaja, die guten alten Heimwege nach ner Party


----------



## Leever (3. Juli 2006)

*Ein Abend in Rotenburg Wümme*

So ich hätt da auch ne nette Story von mir.

Die Akteure:

J. der Kumpel bei dem wir einen ruhigen Abend verbringen wollten
S. Ein anderer Kumpel
und ich

Angefangen hat alles im Zimmer von J. bei dem erstmal vorgeglüht wurde. Als der Alkohol dann langsam zur Neige ging, kamen wir auf die gloreiche Idee eine Tankstelle aufzusuchen. Bei der Tanke angekommen wurde erstmal eine Flasche "Feigling" (die große) gekauft. S und ich mit der Flasche aus der Tanke. Als J. dann auch ca. 1 min später raus kam, hatten S. und ich es schon vollbracht zu zweit die Flasche zu leeren. Nächster Halt war das Bowlingcenter in dem sich dann jeder einen Cocktail genehmigte. Diese waren aber etwas teuer... also wieder zur Tanke Dieses mal aber "Sauren" geholt., welche mit sicherheit auch nicht mehr als 1 min gehalten hat. Danach hats bei mir etwas ausgesetzt und ich fand mich mit meinen Kumpels auf dem Marktplatz wieder, wo noch andere leute von unserer Schule waren. (hier soll ich auch, wie mein Kumpel mir später erzählte, stocksteif aus dem Stand auf das Pflaster gefallen sein  ). An dieser stelle kann man rekonstruieren, dass es nach 0.00 Uhr gewesen sein musste ,da irgendwer schrie: "Bullen!", was mich weniger störte, da ich 18 war ;-) . Alle anderen waren es anscheinend aber nicht und waren auf einmal verschwunden. Das nächste, was ich wieder weis, war dass ich in einer Sparkasse aufgewacht bin. Dann hab ich erstmal die Finanzen gecheckt und mich mit meinem Kleingeld auf die Suche nach einem Zigarettenautomaten gemacht.
Promt hatte ich auch einen gefunden (unbeleuchtet)... Geld eingeworfen und dann noch die richtige Marke suchen... aber was sollte ich nehmen? Big Ben , Billy Boy... Mist :suspekt: falscher Automat. Geldzurück - ging nicht! Naja dann eben Gummis ziehen, kann man ja auch noch mal gebrauchen - ging nicht! SCHEI**E   OK erstmal neu orientieren.. wo war ich eigentlich - achja Rotenburg und wo waren J. und S. - Keine Ahnung naja egal. Dann kam ich auf die tolle Idee den Bahnhof zu suchen um den Weg zu J. sieder Wohnung wieder zu finden. Auf dem Weg zum Bahnhof hat mich dann die Polizei angehalten, denen ich dann erklärt hab ich möchte zum Bahnhof und nach Hause fahren (mein Vorteil war, dass ich egal wie betrunken ich auch bin immer noch recht ordentlich reden kann). Am Bahnhof dann auch angekommen Richtung Wohnung von J. gegangen. zum (UN)Glück hatte ich auf dem Weg eine Sparkasse gefunden (Geld holen - Zigaretten kaufen), dachte ich jedenfalls. Irgendwie hat der doofe Automat dann aber meine Karte geschluckt. Naja keine Ahnung wieso ich Geld holen wollte, obwohl ich noch etwas in der Tasche hatte. Also 100m weiter zur Tanke (Nachtschlater) und Zigaretten geholt. Naja dann fehlte mir aber noch das Feuerzeug und wieso nochmal die 10m zur Tanke zurück gehen, wenn da gerade 10 Russen auf einen zukommen, die man nett nach Feuer fragen konnte. Welch Glück, sie hatten auch Welches. Naja hab die Typen denn noch 30 min oder so zugelabert. Wahrscheinlich sah ich denen zu mitleidig aus oder so auf jedenfall haben die mir nichts getan außer sich wahrscheinlich lustig zu machen. Bei J. dann angekommen hatte ich nochmal Glück, die Tür von dem Wintergarten stand offen, so musste ich nicht das ganze Haus wachkilngeln. Ich dann hoch in das Zimmer von J. und meinte zu den beiden die In J_. seinem Bett petten nur "bin wieder da" beide schauten noch einmal kurz hoch und kippen dann gleich wieder um ohne mich zu registrieren. Naja da für den dritten das Bett zu eng war legte ich mich unter den kleinen / niedrigen Tisch der in der Zimmer mitte stand. das erste was ich wieder hörte war: " Ey J. schau mal Alex ist ja wieder da" und hab mir auch promt den kopf gestoßen als ich aufschauen wollte. Eswas später erzählen meine Kumpels mir noch, dass die die ganze Stadt nach mir abgesucht hätte, sogar den Bahnhof, da sie bei der Polizei angerufen hatten und fragten ob die einen besoffenen eingesackt hätten worauf hin die bei der Polizei nur meinten, dass einer Richtung Bahnhof unterwegs sei. Dann waren wir nochmal in der Bank um nachzusehen, welcher Automat das nun war... naja es war so einer wo man Geldbomben (ich glaub so heißen die dinger) rein tut  ).

Fazit:
- in der Sparkasse gepennt.
- 4€ in einem als zigarettenautomaten getarnten Kondomaten gelassen.
- Bankkarte in Falschen Automaten gesteckt. 
- min 5 Km Marsch durch Rotenburg 
- 10 Russen kennengelernt
- unterm Tisch gepennt

und das beste ist ein Kumpel von S. hat diese Story in einem engl. Aufsatz mit freiem Thema niedergeschrieben und dafür noch 11 Pkt. bekommen.


----------



## dignsag (4. Juli 2006)

*weglach* , warum funktionieren eigentlich Kondomaten nie


----------



## Torgath (4. Juli 2006)

Ich kann nicht sehr viele grosse Geschichten von Partys oder sonstigen Festen/Besäufnissen erzählen, aber ich kann euch mit Anekdoten aus meiner Internatszeit beglücken. *g*

Zum Beispiel hatte mein damaliger bester Freund und Zimmergenosse, Hilti häufig geschnupft... ihr wisst schon, Schupftabak... (mit 14 oder 15 Jahren...)
Ich habs auch mal versucht, aber war nicht so interessant für mich. Dann sassen wir mal vollkommen gelangweilt mitten auf dem Tennisplatz, (direkt am Netz während die anderen Tennis spielten) als uns eine 'tolle' Idee kam. Hilti hatte immer Vitamin C-Tablettten dabei. Am Boden der Dose sammelte sich ja das Pulver, wir also dies auf ein Blatt geschüttet, Line gezogen und los geschnupft. Mann, hat das hinten gesprudelt... Naja... uns war eben langweilig...

Ein andermal wollte Hilti sich die Haare schneiden lassen. Freundlicherweise meldete sich Joya (eines der wenigen Mädels im Internat) feiwillig ihm die zu schneiden. Also, gab ihr jemand einen Haarschneider und machte sich ans Werk. Was man ihr nicht gesagt hatte war, dass man auch noch so Aufsätze dran tun kann um die Haarlänge einzustellen. Standartmässig war der 3 mm Aufsatz drauf.
Als man es aber bemerkte war es schon zu spät. Kurze rede, langer Sinn, Hilti hatte nun nen 3mm Haarschnitt.
Dankbar wie er war bot er Joya an, ihr auch die Haare zu schneiden. Ihre Antwort: "Iehh, das sieht doch  aus". Sein Kommentar: "Das sieht man gar nicht." Sie verstand es nicht.
Später sassen wir wieder beim Tennisplatz und quatschten ein wenig, da kam ich mal wieder auf eine Idee. Ich lieh mir Hiltis Silberspraydose aus (Ihr wollt gar nicht wissen, was er immer mit sich rumschleppte), zupfte von nem Baum ein Blatt ab und sprühte es silbern. Dann gab ich es ihm und sagte er soll es Joya geben. Gesagt, getan, gewirkt. Als er es ihr gab, bekam sie doch tatsächlich 'Angst'... ich weiss nicht wie ich auf die Idee kam, und das es wirkte, aber... es wirkte... *g*


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Juli 2006)

Klasse Namen habt Ihr da im Internat (bei dem Wort ist's nicht einfach nicht Internet zu schreiben  ). Ungefaehr wie mein Kollege Broesel vom Schwedenurlaub.


----------



## Torgath (4. Juli 2006)

Hilti ist sein Nachname und Joya ist ihr Vorname...

Nebenbei ist dies nun gut 6-8 Jahre her... *g*


----------



## vault-tec (4. Juli 2006)

Torgath hat gesagt.:
			
		

> zupfte von nem Baum ein Blatt ab und sprühte es silbern. Dann gab ich es ihm und sagte er soll es Joya geben. Gesagt, getan, gewirkt. Als er es ihr gab, bekam sie doch tatsächlich 'Angst'... ich weiss nicht wie ich auf die Idee kam, und das es wirkte, aber... es wirkte... *g*


Interessant... Die Dame hat eine Laub-Phobie? Oder wie jetzt? 


Tja, mit so richtigen Alkohol- und Drogengeschichten kann ich nicht aufwarten (bin wohl zu langweilig, um am Zusaufen Spaß zu haben). Allerdings gab's bei uns auf der Studienfahrt nach Irland so eine Begebenheit, die man wohl als spaßig/peinlich bezeichnen kann:

Wir waren - wie bei Schulausflügen ja üblich - mit einem Bus unterwegs, fuhren also von Heilbronn nach Rotterdam, um uns dort Richtung Insel einzuschiffen. Auf dem Weg dorthin kam man auf die Idee, man könne ja einen Videofilm anschauen. Gesagt, getan, der gute C. hatte auch einen (selbstaufgenommenen) Film dabei, den wir anschauten. 

Was C. aber wohl versäumt hatte, war die Kassette vor dem Einpacken daheim genauer zu untersuchen. Denn als der eigentliche Film rum war, lief die Kassette noch weiter und offenbarte noch einen anderen, zuvor darauf aufgenommenen Film der Kategorie "Horizontalsportarten mit Unterstützung". Unsere begleitende Lehrerin schlief zu der Zeit, unser Lehrer tat so als ob er schlief und beobachtete das ganze mit zusammengeniffenen Augen und einem Grinsen; der Busfahrer lachte nur. ;-]

Als dann das Gestöhne des Films bzw. unser Gelächter schliesslich zu laut wurde, wurde unsere Lehrerin wach und beendete die Vorstellung. C. war inzwischen feuerrot angelaufen und halb im Sitz versunken, unser Lehrer tat ganz entrüstet (ohne sich jedoch die Mühe zu machen, sein Grinsen zu verbergen). Tja, und das Image des Pornoprinzen blieb C. noch bis zum Abi anhaften. 


Bei anderer Gelegenheit auf Ausflug in München in Klasse 10 war ich gezwungen, nackt durch die Jugendherberge zu flitzen; hatte ich doch dummerweise auf dem Weg in die Dusche vergessen ein Handtuch mitzunehmen, was mir natürlich erst *nach* dem Duschen auffiel. 

Und ja, nass in meine Klamotten schlüpfen wollte ich nicht, also hoffte ich halt, dass ich relativ unerkannt ins Zimmer flüchten könnte; aber "passenderweise" waren natürlich genau in dem Moment fast alle auf ebendiesem Gang unterwegs... :-(

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Torgath (4. Juli 2006)

Azmodan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Interessant... Die Dame hat eine Laub-Phobie? Oder wie jetzt?


 
Nein, aber Angst, das wir ihre Haare Silbern färben könnten. *fg*


----------



## TheAlchimist (9. Juli 2006)

Hi, ich hätte da auch noch was von ein paar Bekannten (ja, auch mit Alkohol):

Besagte Bekannte haben sich in der Disco ein bisschen die Kante gegeben, auch was geraucht, waren aber wohl noch ganz gut drauf. Sie dann also ins Auto mit fünf Mann und nach Hause. Irgendwann kommen sie dann an einen Kreisverkehr. Als ihnen dann nach ner Viertelstunde das im Kreis fahren langweilig wurde, kam dann einer auf die Idee, den Rückwärtsgang einzulegen. Nach weiteren 5 Minuten im Kreisverkehr hat's dann gekracht: die sind einem rückwärts vorne drauf gefahren. Die Bullen kamen da natürlich auch, gingen aber zuerst zum anderen Wagen. 
In der Zeit hatten dann die fünf aus der Disco die Hosen gestrichen voll: nicht mehr ganz nüchtern 'nen Unfall verbockt und dem Einen fiel auf, dass er von dem Grass auch noch was in der Tasche hatte.
Na ja, die Bullen redeten dann ein bisschen mit dem Fahrer im Wagen hinter ihnen, kam dann nach vorne und meinte: "So Jungs, nu macht euch ma keine Sorgen. Der hinter euch hat 3 Promille und behauptet, ihr wärt im Kreisverkehr rückwärts gefahren!"

Merke: Manche Leute haben mehr Glück als Verstand... 

MfG TheAlchimist


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (9. Juli 2006)

Hallo,



			
				TheAlchimist hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi, ich hätte da auch noch was von ein paar Bekannten (ja, auch mit Alkohol):


Meiner Meinung nach ist das wohl eher eine „urban legend“. Diese Geschichte findet sich in vielen Internetforen, nur jeweils leicht im Ort des Geschehens und Promillegrad des Fahrers abgewandelt. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sowas täglich (bzw. überhaupt) in Deutschland passiert 

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## Dr Dau (9. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Wer sich "die Kante gibt" und dazu noch ein "Tüttchen" raucht..... und dann auch noch solch eine Sch**** baut, der fällt auch entsprechend auf.
Die Flic's haben täglich mit solchen Leuten zu tun und hätten es daher ganz sicher bemerkt.
Dass es einen solchen Unfall nicht gibt, würde ich nicht behaupten (soll ja auch Leute geben die auf der BAB wenden oder gar gleich in der verkehrten Richtung auf die BAB auffahren), aber dass die "Bekannten" mit ihrem "etwas merkwürdigen" Verhalten ungeschoren davon kommen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

@Azmodan, auf der Kassette waren nicht zufällig der Lehrer und seine werte Kollegin "in Aktion"?! ^^

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## vault-tec (9. Juli 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Azmodan, auf der Kassette waren nicht zufällig der Lehrer und seine werte Kollegin "in Aktion"?! ^^
> 
> Gruss Dr Dau


Nö, soweit ich das in Erinnerung hab, ging es da um eine kaputte Waschmaschine, die knapp bekleidete Besitzerin, ihre ebenso knapp bekleidete Nachbarin und den zu Hilfe gerufenen Handwerker. 

Also die übliche Handlung. ;-]

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Juli 2006)

Ich ueberlege ja grad ob ich mal meine lustige Drogenkontrolle hier publizieren soll, und auch die Kurzgeschichte ueber meinen unfreiwilligen Besuch im Puff.
Ich bitte um Stimmen bezueglich Pro und Contra.


----------



## vault-tec (9. Juli 2006)

Pro für beide Geschichten. 

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (9. Juli 2006)

Ich bin auch ganz gespannt auf *beide* Geschichten.


----------



## der_Jan (9. Juli 2006)

Ist die Drogenkontrolle der Grund warum du im Ausland bist?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Juli 2006)

Nee, die ist schon ein paar Jahre her. 
Werd mich dann morgen Abend mal dran setzen und die beiden zusammentippen.


----------



## zioProduct (10. Juli 2006)

So, nachdem ich nun wieder ein wenig Ferien hatte, habe ich natürlich auch wieder n paar Geschichten, eine davon will ich mit euch Teilen, zumal sie nicht wirklich hart für mich war, aber ich der Auslöser war;-) 

Also ein Freund R. und ich wollten mal wieder so richtig die Sau rauslassen. Also haben wir beim eintrinken schon mehr als nur Gas gegeben --> 1 Liter weiser Vodka (Absolut 40%) auf 1 Liter Cola gemischt. Für zwei Personen ist das schon ne harte Nummer und ihr könnt euch denken das wir da schon wacker einen Sitzen hatten. Naja auf jedenfall nach der kleinen Runde verliessen wir meine Wohnung (beide im T-Shirt, obwohls regnete) und zwengten uns unter meinen kleinen Schirm. 5min später kamen wir in unserer standard Lounge an, wo wir uns meistens mit Shots zuknallen. Kaum sind wir da angekommen, fieng R. an durchzudrehen, er habe seine neue Jacke verloren, und er wollte mir nicht glauben dass die bei mir zuhause liegt, und dass wir beide ohne Jacke losgelaufen seien... Naja auf jedenfall konnte ich mit ihm Wetten und er spendierte eine weitere Runde shots  (1 Shaker = 10 Shots pro Person) Naja nach ca 2-3 Shakern, folgten, oder besser torkelten wir richtung Disco Nr1. Dort n paar Bier gezischt und meine Errinerung wird schwummelig ^^ Dann in Disco Nr2 Kollgin von mir besucht, dann zurück in die Lounge und mit dem Chef davon gratis Weitergetrunken. Irgend wann wollten wir ne neue Disco ausprobieren, wir also mit dem Chef, dem DJ R und ich auf dem Weg zur neuen Disco... Ich hacke Dicht, wollte noch schnell meiner Kollegin in Disco2, bescheid sagen und wollte dann nachkommen. Ich habs irgend wie in die Disse geschaft, aber als ich rauskam hatte ich keine Ahnung wo die neue Disco sei, und wie ich dahin kommen sollte... Also bin ich, nach meinem Zeitgefühlt etwa 5min die Strasse rauf und runter gelaufen und hab die dumme neue Disse gesucht. Nach diesen 5min (In wirklichkeit waren es ca 40min) hab ich mich in nem Dönerschuppen mit nem Burgend und nem Hotdog eingedeckt, und bin zu mir gelaufen. Wenn ihr euch jetzt fragt, wiso ich ihn nicht einfach angerufen habe... Das war das übel des ganzen Abends, mein Handy war schon ganz am Anfang des Abends ausgegangen ---> Benzinmangel... Ich also nach Hause, mich dem Essen wieder entleehrt, und ner Menge alkohol (sonst wär ich wohl ins Spital gekommen, wenn ich das ned wieder alles rausgeko*** hätte...) Kraxxelte in mein Bett, steig quer über mein Bett damit ich mein Handy laden konnte, und bin so der eingeschlafen. Am nächsten Morgen bin ich mit üblem Rückenschmerzen aufewacht, mit nem noch derberen Kater, und  47 Unbeantworteten Anrufen auf meinem Handy... R wollte in der Nacht zu mir, hat mich aber nicht wach bekommen, und ich hab mein Handy auch nicht gehört... Er also im Tshirt vor meiner Wohnung ne Stunde am lärmen, dann isser auf den Bahnhof, dort eingepennt, anschliessend auf den Zug zu sich nach Hause, im Zug auf die Toillete, sich auch seinem Magen entleert, auf der Zug-Toillette eingeschlafen, seine Haltestelle verpennt, irgend wo in den Bergen aufgewacht, dort gabs keine Wartezelle, er also im T-Shirt drausen auf den nächsten Zug am warten. Es war  Kalt, und er war Nass ^^

War n schöner Abend, die Verkältung blieb nicht aus:suspekt:


----------



## lexz (19. Dezember 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Nee, die ist schon ein paar Jahre her.
> Werd mich dann morgen Abend mal dran setzen und die beiden zusammentippen.


Also ich wusste noch gar nicht das ein Abend in Hong Kong länger als 5 Monate geht 

Need more


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Dezember 2006)

Huch, ganz vergessen, dass ich hier noch was hinterlassen wollte.
Mal schauen wann ich mal die Zeit finde, im Moment ist diese naemlich reichlich knapp bemessen.


----------



## lexz (19. Dezember 2006)

Tja das kommt davon wenn man auffer Arbeit nix zu tun hat, da schmökert man doch noch gerne im Archiv herum


----------



## Lakritz (12. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mal n altes Thema wieder ausgegraben (hoffe das war ok)

Ich hab ne geschichte für euch. Und zwar eine, die absolut ohne Alkohol ablief! Und dennoch leicht zu verstehen ist.

Ich war damals ungefähr 13. Es war Sommer und mir und meiner 1,5 Jahre jüngeren Freundin war langweilig. Irgendwie kamen wir dann auf die Idee, wir könnten uns doch unsere Badesachen anziehen, Handtücher, Sonnenschirm, Sonnenbrille und Sonnenmilch schnappen und ein bisschen raus legen.
Jeder normale Mensch hätte sich in den Garten gelegt, aber nein, wir gehen lieber VORS Haus. Auf den leeren Parkplatz. Da ist es heller.
Aber es war da nicht heller weil die Sonne da besser hin scheint, es war heller, weil da ne Straßenlaterne stand. Denn es war ungefähr  23 Uhr und Stockdunkel.
So lagen wir dann also, nachts im dunkeln mit Strandausrüstung vorm Haus, kremten uns ein und quatschten. Vorbei kommende passanten waren sichtlich irritiert. Genau genommen sahen sie aus als wären sie ernsthaft am überlegen ob sie in der nächsten Klapse anrufen sollen und fragen ob denen jemand entlaufen ist.

Ach und fragt nicht was ne 13 und ne 11 jährige nachts um 11 noch draußen zu suchen haben. Es waren Sommerferien und solange wir in der nähe blieben durften wir noch raus.


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Mai 2010)

Lakritz hat gesagt.:


> Aber es war da nicht heller weil die Sonne da besser hin scheint, es war heller, weil da ne Straßenlaterne stand. Denn es war ungefähr  23 Uhr und Stockdunkel.


LOL
Höhensonne mal anders.


----------



## filmfreakff (8. September 2010)

Haha, witzige Story....hier in Hamburg wäre sicher gleich die Polizei mit nem Sondereinsatzkommando vorbeigekommen ;-)


----------

